# fuengirola



## adele303 (Mar 13, 2011)

Myself and my husband and 2 kids 3 and 6 are looking to relocate to around the Fuengirola area. Much needed advice appreciated regarding schools etc 

Adele


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

adele303 said:


> Myself and my husband and 2 kids 3 and 6 are looking to relocate to around the Fuengirola area. Much needed advice appreciated regarding schools etc
> 
> Adele


I thought you were going to Fuerteventura
Plenty of schools, Spanish and international, but not much work, I'm afraid.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Have a peak at this previous thread and see if that helps

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-fuengirola.html?highlight=schools+fuengirola

Jo xxx


----------



## adele303 (Mar 13, 2011)

Yes, Ive had a change of heart. I know the costa del sol pretty well and love the life there. The canarys would be that bit too far away and I would possibly feel isolated there as I will be spending some time on my own as my husband works overseas.

Adele xx


----------

